# Red and inflamed tummy



## Smcca11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi. Can anyone help? My poor baby has a very red tummy. I took her to the vet. She had 2 shots and was given a course of antibiotics and steroids. She completed both courses and the skin seemed to calm down and dry out and flake off. But it didn't go away. It has now come back and is looking a bit angry. I've tried a few creams but nothing is really helping. She has Coatex medicated shampoo from the vet from when she previously had hives and spots all over her body. She still has a couple of crusty spots here and there.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Try coconut oil


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry your girlie is going through this. It looks painful!! I have not experienced that in any of my dogs over the years, so I can't offer you any help... but wish I could. I hope you find the answer soon!! Poor girl.


----------

